# Middle east experience valuable?



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi all, 

So I have an offer to work for a local company in Dubai. 

I have a good job in London - but I have only been there for a year. I have previous experience of around 11 years. 

Working and living in Dubai has been my dream for ages, but it is a difficult decision to quit a job you like so soon in London and venture into the land of the unknown. My CV will take a hit of being in a company for 1 year and hope it doesnt look like job hopping. 

My question is - having middle east experience on your CV - did that help your prospects when you went back or even while you were there?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
My first stint in the Middle East was in Saudi Arabia back in 1984.
I believe it has helped me - but i guess it will depend on the industry and job position you hold.
Working in Saudi really taught me a lot about working with people from a range of countries & cultures and i have used this to my advantage throughout my career.
It will therefore depend on what spin you put on it for your CV.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Steve... Yes, definitely depends on the industry - I am in the banking sector myself. 

I really want to give it a go, but its a big scary move! Just want to make sure I don't mess up my career...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Batsman81 said:


> Thanks Steve... Yes, definitely depends on the industry - I am in the banking sector myself.
> 
> I really want to give it a go, but its a big scary move! Just want to make sure I don't mess up my career...


Hi,
Nothng ventured - nothing gained!
Surely that is a typical banking motto
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd say take the leap if your over all take home is 50% more then what you earn now, to me it's not all about money but the people and colleagues around me, if you make good money and have a crappy manager and colleagues then what difference does it make.


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

crt454 said:


> I'd say take the leap if your over all take home is 50% more then what you earn now, to me it's not all about money but the people and colleagues around me, if you make good money and have a crappy manager and colleagues then what difference does it make.


Thanks...yes take home pay is exactly about 50% more. One of the things I was worried about is the difference in working culture between UK/ US and Dubai. If work life balance goes out of the window, and its all political there etc etc, then not worth it for the money...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Middle East or Gulf experience will help, but global banking experience will count more than anything. 

It's not really the unknown out here: being a banker in Dubai means a minuscule difference in life compared to London. Fwiw, being a banker in Dubai is shorthand for "couldn't hack it in London, New York or HK", so you're better off moving internally with your current employer, if at all possible.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

It's character building.

You'll be a better man my son.

You'll learn patience, better driving skills, learn customer service skills, give your liver a good workout, ...
the list of benefits is endless


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> It's character building.
> 
> You'll be a better man my son.
> 
> ...


A bit like the early 90s just after the big bang in The City really.

Is that what you want?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> A bit like the early 90s just after the big bang in The City really.
> 
> Is that what you want?


You keep changing your avatar mate?

Can't tell if you're Artha or Martha.

This one is an improvement though, you've gone from cripple-scooter, to walking frame, to just a plain OLD rascal


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> You keep changing your avatar mate?
> 
> Can't tell if you're Artha or Martha.
> 
> This one is an improvement though, you've gone from cripple-scooter, to walking frame, to just a plain OLD rascal


What can I say, I think this one sums me up - look at the one on my profile page...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

arabianhorse said:


> You keep changing your avatar mate? Can't tell if you're Artha or Martha. This one is an improvement though, you've gone from cripple-scooter, to walking frame, to just a plain OLD rascal


This one is an Albert!


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Fwiw, being a banker in Dubai is shorthand for "couldn't hack it in London, New York or HK"


That is such a generalization. I know many bankers who did very well in NY and London had moved to Dubai for the adventure and the experience gained was priceless. 



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> so you're better off moving internally with your current employer, if at all possible.


I agree that if you can transfer internally, it might be easier for you and the transition will be less shocking. If you don't like it for some reasons, you can always try to transfer back or to elsewhere 

You mentioned that it is a local bank, keep in mind that work ethics and culture may be very different than what you are used to back home. I think age is one of the considering factors. If you are young-ish (can afford the time to take financial risks), not a whole lot of financial responsibilities ie elderly parents, young children (even if you do, but have a great package), Dubai is a great place to be to gain new experience. As Steve mentioned, you will learn and expand your interpersonal skills as you deal with different people and culture. Whether your experience here is positive or negative, it is valuable to you. 

Best of luck to you! It is never easy to just pick up and move into the unknown. But I can guarantee you that your disposition will improve having 360 days of sunshine a year!


----------



## Batsman81 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks earthworm, very helpful advice.

That was one of the things I am worried about - that I might not get used to the culture and want to go back, which will be much harder once we've sold everything and moved over. Hence I thought if Middle East experience is powerful on my cv, than I could just suck it in for a few years even if I hate it. 

We're young ish (early thirties) and just me and my wife. I have to add that while I'm working at a bank, am not a banker per se - it's a role in the digital field so not cut throat banking if you will...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> That is such a generalization. I know many bankers who did very well in NY and London had moved to Dubai for the adventure and the experience gained was priceless.


As do I.

I just wish I didn't know them...


----------

